# Delaware Casual Herf!, at the Deer Park Tavern, Newark



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hi guys,

Just checking to see if there'd be any interest in a casual smoke and drinks get together in the First State. I've made contact with a few Delawareans on other cigar boards and it looks like there might be between 6-8 guys in this area.

The target would be the Deer Park Tavern in Newark on the north end of the UD campus. They have a second floor outdoor deck that has chairs and can accommodate the bunch of us. 

I can make any afternoon or evening aside from Friday-Sunday. So perhaps Wednesday or Thursday would work if it's good for you guys.

Please post your interest here. I think it'd be a great opportunity to meet our brothers from other boards and share our experiences with cigars and cigar communities. 

Of course Marylanders are welcome as well as anyone else from the surrounding area. 

Wilkey


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Philly people welcome?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bonggoy said:


> Philly people welcome?


Roger that, bonggoy.

If you don't mind the schlep down, you're more than welcome. 

Wilkey


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm game.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Wilkey,

Yup count me in, Thursday the 15th is out for me....any other time I am good to go. Saturday's are best for me.:2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Proposed time: Thursday, June 22nd 5:00 PM*
What do you guys think? I figure those who can make it early will camp out. We'll probably be there for 2-3 hours at least.

Wilkey


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

Too early for me..... my days are usually :2 8 am to 7 pm...... Saturday would give some of the out of staters some time to get there.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

HeavySmoke said:


> Too early for me..... my days are usually :2 8 am to 7 pm...... Saturday would give some of the out of staters some time to get there.


Same here. I can still make it but with the 95 traffic (I'm coming from Villanova area), I won't be there til 7ish. Weekend should be better.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Ok,

I'm hearing back that 5PM is too early for folks. How about *7:00 PM*?

Wilkey


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

7pm Thurs 6/22 works for me.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> 7pm Thurs 6/22 works for me.


Sounds good. Im in.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Bumpzilla


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Bumpzilla


Related to Todd?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I heard a nasty rumor, you might be coming to De, Bonggoy, is it true?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I heard a nasty rumor, you might be coming to De, Bonggoy, is it true?


for sho`!!!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Quick head count. Who's coming?

3x5card
RedBaron
Bonggoy


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I think Heavysmoke is in also.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

I can come and smoke one stick......I have collegues over from the UK so most likely I will need to meet up with them later. But I really would like to meet Wilkey and Bonggoy.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a blast last night. Too bad I had to leave early. Too all the gang at Delaware, I thank you all.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Three things:
1) Being outside smoking with 2000% humidity and a beat waitress who brings cold drinks once every 45 minutes is not a good combo. (between the heat and humidity, I thought I was gonna have a beetle outbreak!)
2) Do not ever underestimate what the next man has in his cigar case. (i.e the AF BTL shock)
3) Hanging out with BOTLs who truly enjoy cigars really is awesome.


----------



## HeavySmoke (Apr 9, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> I had a blast last night. Too bad I had to leave early. Too all the gang at Delaware, I thank you all.


Good meeting all you guys. Should get together again soon. Maybe next time it wont be so damn hot and humid.....:hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow,

It was just a mellow time hanging out with you guys. What a delight. We had guys from three or four different home boards and a few on none but we had plenty of interests in common. Cigars, dogs, women, cigars, cars... :thumbs:

I counted three freight locomotives, numerous Harleys, and a bunch of Detroit muscle tearing it up on the road next to the smoking patio. It was crushingly humid but not too hot. A good night for iced tea, Yeungling and black n tans.

Here are some photos from the cigar table.

Here's yours truly in the pimpin' Havana-man hat, John (Heavysmoke from ClubStogie), and Eric (cabinetsticker from CigarWeekly/VCC) just enjoying the hell out of the night.


Ronnie (Bonggoy from ClubStogie), Chris (RedBaron from ClubStogie), and Tyrone from Cigarette-City. Ronnie's an enthusiastic cigar fan originally from the Phillipines. He doesn't remember "Papayo" and that's a good thing. Tyrone is one dirty, filthy dog. We got along fine.


Here's Ronnie pondering his first smoke. Decisions, decisions.


Steve (Vortex from CigarPass) and Dan (Mr. Wolf from CigarPass) relaxing it up. In this photo Dan is about to light up the thinnest production cigar cigar ever made. It is a special edition Moontrance "Linguinita" which is 4" x 6 rg.


******** Continued ********


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

****** Continued from previous post ******

Here is Eric doing the dirty to a Wolters Bolivar Gold Medal. I can now say that my Davidoff cutter has been used to cut the cap off of a Gold Medal. *sigh* I should have asked for the cap so I could've chewed on it. 


Who says dreams don't come true at herfs? As Chris was waxing poetic about his hopes and dreams of trying a Fuente Between the Lines some day, Dan dug into his herfing cigar suitcase, pulled one out and handed it over to an incredulous young man. What a guy, Dan! And thanks for the very cool Family Guy shot glasses.


Time just flew by and we wrapped up around 10:30 PM. I hope that we can do this again sometime. I had to scour a few boards to grab enough local guys for the herf, but in the end it was well worth it and fantastic to meet botls from across the cigar forum universe.

Wilkey

BTW, John, I hope you had a chance to get together with your "colleagues."


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Thanx again, Wilkey, for the effort organizing the herf and for the trade of cigars between us. The only cigar I brought that I didn't gift was my favorite that nobody was interested in trying - the RyJ Vintage! If you ever get the chance again, it is well worth trying. I still haven't smoked that monster Tyrone gave me. A 60 rg RP Vintage '90 that looks like a feast. I think I'll fire it up today!


----------

